# How does this list sound for my tank?



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

30 gallon planted.

I think as my signature fish:

Dwarf Gourami (although some places say they should be in groups of 3? I am not sure I have a big enough tank for 3?)

Some Danios, leopard or zebra? (Can a full school of 6 fit?)

For cleanup, I wanted to get amano shrimp or maybe ghost for being cheaper? Is one smaller than other? Otherwise, maybe some corys but not sure if there is room for a full group of 6 of them? If not that, then a small breed pleco?

Any thoughts, ideas, changes to the plan that people recommend?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Not sure about the Gouramis. But you can have a large school of danios or two schools (leopard/zebra) maybe 12-15 total. Amanos and ghosts are fine, amanos seem to be slightly larger than the ghosts. You could also get a school of 5-6 cories.


----------



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

That sounds good. I wasn't sure about the gourami or not. I realize I am limited by my small tank size.

Maybe I just felt like every tank I look at seems to have one bigger fish as sort of a focal point of tank. Maybe with my size I will just have to not go that route.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I would say you are fine to add a dwarf gourami with those fish in that tank. Sounds like an alright list to me.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

What's nice about the danios is you can get them NOW to cycle the tank. And they are fun fish so you can keep them in a large school right from the beginning. Otherwise you would have to wait a month before getting any fish. If you do get the danios before your tank is cycled, then make sure you watch the parameters and do plenty of water changes. Read up on cycling with fish if you haven't already.


----------



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, I already started the fishless cycling with just my plants right now. Not sure any fish would enjoy my current 4 ppm of ammonia right now :shock:


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yup, sounds like you know what you're doing then - good job.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I second the vote for fishless cycle. Good choice!


----------



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am normally a very impulsive and impatient person. Perhaps this experience and my journey into this new hobby will teach me some nice lessons in patience for life too. Hehe. The wait is killing me already and its only Day 6.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

jkastner19 said:


> I am normally a very impulsive and impatient person. Perhaps this experience and my journey into this new hobby will teach me some nice lessons in patience for life too. Hehe. The wait is killing me already and its only Day 6.


It'll be worth it! Don't rush it whatever you do, that's the worst thing you can do. You're doing well so far!


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

A Dwarf Gourami in a 30gl is fine I have two in a 29gl. They are awsome to look at.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

jsm11482 said:


> Not sure about the Gouramis. But you can have a large school of danios or two schools (leopard/zebra) maybe 12-15 total. Amanos and ghosts are fine, amanos seem to be slightly larger than the ghosts. You could also get a school of 5-6 cories.


Amano get to 1.5" in size while ghost shrimp 4". Amano tend to play better with other fish. Due to their size, ghost shrimp can harm fish with their claws.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

When I speak of "Ghost Shrimp," I am speaking of the paleomonetes variety...and in my research I haven't come across any others that get larger: what are they?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

He could be talking about these, 
http://www.rickstackle.com/livebait/GhostShrimp.htm
(Callianassa californiensis)


----------



## murphyk32 (Aug 24, 2007)

you can definitly fit 3 dwarf gouramis in that tank, but make sure its 1 male and 2 females...

Murph


----------

